# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Lá Fhéile Pádraig !!

## SharonB

*Happy St. Patrick's Day!!! Wear your green, and eat your corned beef!*  :Dance:

----------


## Uncle Fester

In the last week or so I've had 3 corned beef dinners. Enough! 

As my better half loves Castle and at this point I just watch the last 10 minutes (which, like basketball, is the show) I spent the hour making a dark rue and tonight will make shrimp and sausage gumbo. Yumm!!!

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

How about I eat my corn fed beef steak, bloody rare, with a green salad.  I will watch, The Quiet Man, as I do every year.  Gumbo, that does sound good though.

----------


## SharonB



----------


## SharonB

> In the last week or so I've had 3 corned beef dinners. Enough! 
> 
> As my better half loves Castle and at this point I just watch the last 10 minutes (which, like basketball, is the show) I spent the hour making a dark rue and tonight will make shrimp and sausage gumbo. Yumm!!!


Uncle Fester... don't take offense - it is roux, not rue. Rue is a street. Roux is a sauce base. And yes, I am totally OCD. Enjoy the gumbo  :Smile:

----------


## obxeyeguy

Aaahhhh, Syracuse in the '70's, and St. Patricks day.  Still Have Tipperary Hill (sp) there Sharon?

----------


## Diane

Had my corned beef and cabbage with potatoes for dinner.  It was wonderful.  I would have dearly,loved to watch The Quiet Man.  Have to remember that for next year.


Diane

----------


## SharonB

> Aaahhhh, Syracuse in the '70's, and St. Patricks day.  Still Have Tipperary Hill (sp) there Sharon?


Tipp Hill is alive and thriving! Kitty Hoynes and Coleman's were jumpin' yesterday, and the famous stoplight is still there!  Also, green beer piped in (by pipers, and a tank truck...not plumbing pipes). I think today is a major "call in sick" day for some Syracusans  :Rolleyes:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Tipp Hill is alive and thriving! Kitty Hoynes and Coleman's were jumpin' yesterday, and the famous stoplight is still there!  Also, green beer piped in (by pipers, and a tank truck...not plumbing pipes). I think today is a major "call in sick" day for some Syracusans


No one would believe us if we tried to explain!!

----------


## Uilleann

Ah the American blue wash of an Irish religious feast day.  Nothing like the fake green beer, the cliche corned beef and cabbage, and all the blinking plastic shamrock headbands and kitschy shirts with horrid puns to turn ones stomach!

For my own part, coffee in the morning with a healthy splash of Carolan's was the thing to start, a single pint of Guinness was plenty at lunch, followed later in the day with more than one taste of Midleton's Very Rare.  Dangerously smooth and delicious.  Then over to a friends house for some music, singing, stories and tales of home (her Mother is from Donegal if memory serves, and Dad was from Galway area.)  None of the silliness, and no gigs to play this year for unappreciative drunks who have no concept of tips for the musicians!  Saved all the uilleann piping solos for the more appreciative crowd in the kitchen and parlor.

_Fad saol agat, gob fliuch, agus bás in Eirinn!_

----------


## Uncle Fester

> Uncle Fester... don't take offense - it is roux, not rue. Rue is a street. Roux is a sauce base. And yes, I am totally OCD. Enjoy the gumbo


Oh how I rue not writing roux! 

One day spell check will hopefully catch that gumbo and rue in the same sentence is wrong!!!   :Redface: 

I want to thank optilady1 for holding her tongue!  :Wink:

----------


## SharonB

> Oh how I rue not writing roux! 
> 
> One day spell check will hopefully catch that gumbo and rue in the same sentence is wrong!!!  
> 
> I want to thank optilady1 for holding her tongue!


I have a friend who claims to have attended the CIA in Hyde Park NY..... she called me once to find out how to make a "rucks." I had no clue what she was talking about until she explained that it was going to be a base for mac 'n cheese. AHA! You mean a roux! (pronounced rue) - She said "No - it has an X at the end. "nuff said.

----------

